# Help! Blister on nipple from nursing



## Ave'sFaves (Aug 25, 2004)

I have been exclusively breastfeeding DD for the last 5 months without problems.

Just recently, its been very painful! Not sure if she's latched incorrectly, or what she's doing, but I have blisters on my nipples as a result (and a small blood clot on one nipple the other day). Now its not only painful when she initially latches on (bearable while nursing), but it throbs in general.

Any ideas of what's going on? or troubleshooting tips? or remedies to relieve the pain? (lansinoh is not helping much)


----------



## Faithsmom (Oct 3, 2004)

Is your DD teething? My daughter is 10 months and just starting to teeth and I noticed that she "rubs" her gums on my nipple while she nurses. (as if pushing it in and out of her mouth) When I was in the hospital after having her, my nipples were shredded. She nursed 24/7. One of the nurses brought in a bowl of warm tea and soaked a towel in it and put it on my nipples. This did help the pain. Other than that, maybe cool cloths might help relieve some of the pain. I hope this helps.


----------



## Kia (Sep 21, 2004)

I had the exact same problem last week. It's such a coincidence (and a relief) to come here and find a post about it. So I am not a freak after all!

I think the previous poster is onto something. Teething could very well be the cause. My baby girl is about the same age as your nursling and definitely pulling more at the nipple to help soothe her gums.

To get rid of the blister I removed the pus (TMI?), cleaned it with soap and water and then applied the lanolin. It started working after 3 or 4 days. Apart from that, if she was very hungry, I would let her eat from the other breast first so she wouldn't ferociously grab the sore nipple with her hands or mouth - sending me through the roof!!!

I hope your blister is healing now.

Best of luck to you.

Kia


----------



## Kia (Sep 21, 2004)

btw I just clicked on the link to your daughter's picture. She is so amazingly beautiful!! (and just 12 days older than my daughter).


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Is it a blood blister, milk-filled blister, or something else? That can make all the difference in treatment plans. When I had supply problems, I got blood blisters when my DD was finally able to nurse, from her sucking my breasts dry. when I had latch problems (teething?), I got clear, fluid-filled blisters. When I had plugged ducts, I got white blebs in my nipples.

I'd also suggest you try searching www.kellymom.com for more information.

_I'm going to move this thread to the Breastfeeding forum instead







You should get lots of helpful information from the ladies over there!







_


----------



## Ave'sFaves (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm not sure if she's teething, but it is a plausible reason. How do I stop her from using my nipples as teethers?

Thanks for the pain relief tips, I will give them a try.

The blister, I believe, is fluid filled ones. It has popped and the skin disappeared, leaving an open fleshy area. It was small at first, but after she nursed this morning, it got bigger (the open area)! **Is it safe to feed her from this nipple?**


----------

